# Wtf?



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive just Installed a couple of games on my pc.Warhammer DOW2 and FM 2009.
I had to install something called Steam,what the hell for I dont know and now I just discovered warhammer isnt actually ON my pc wtf is that ?
I bought the game and dont actually have it on my pc?
It tried doing it through steam with fm 2009 too but i stopped it.
Anyone know how i can actually phsically have the game on my hd Ive tried installing it 3 times and it does the same thing.It says I can access it from any pc or something? Why the hell do I want that,Id have bought 200 copies if i wanted to do that.I want all my games in a folder on my games partition but it wont let me install the damn thing!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

http://store.steampowered.com/about/


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

what a load of crap.Sorry not your post the fact that i dont actually have the game,If i wanted to join a "community" id go on face book,If I want updates id search for them myself.
Im very picky about what goes on my pc.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Understandable bud.

It's been on the go a while now has steam.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Thats annoying,Ive got the disc,box,license key and everything.I may awsell bought it over the net and direct downloaded it.
I like a tidy pc with only stuff on i use,and now i have to have this program on thats probably not that much use just to play one game.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

if you've got the keys then you can enter them into steam, if you downloaded via steam then it would remember and let you download them again for free.

nothing wrong with Steam, it was the platform for Counterstrike(biggest online shooter in world at time) few years back.

had issues when first come out but this was donkeys years ago!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Steam is a solid platform now. You are lucky you weren't trying to do this 2 years or so ago otherwise your monitor would be in your garden.

In Steam you need to go to File (i think) then you have the option to enter the licence key. Then you can put your Warcraft serial in and it should add it to the list, but it will download all the files which will take a while. 

What happens when you put the disc in? Doesn't it ask you to install it? If it does make sure Steam is completely closed. Right click the icon and press Exit.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I had to install Steam when using Half-Life 2.

Wouldn't worry about it, it hadn't caused me any problems :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ill just stick it on I think.Give it a go,If I have any issues it'll be off!


----------

